# single connections very slow



## Schakal_No1 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi,

I'm trying to setup set up a NAS system using freebsd FreeBSD and encountered a very strange problem: regardless of which derivative I use (freebsd,freenas,nas4free,zfsguru FreeBSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, ZFSguru) I get very poor speed when transmitting a single file (around 10-20 MB/sec), regardless of the protocol (http,ftp,ssh HTTP. FTP. SSH). However if I use multiple connections I get up to full Gbit speed.

The problem is the same whether I access my system SSD (UFS) or my RAID (RAIDZ) and the speed is nearly the same on all protocols.

Does anyone know why this happens or how to fix it?


----------

